# Pigeon Found Michigan



## bmacpher (Jun 25, 2011)

I live near Port Huron Michigan and found a pigeon last Tuesday, June 21, 2011. The *orange* band on her leg reads... *AUG 2010 Centennial 56786*. I still have her in my garage and am feeding her seed and water.
I would appreciate any information that might help me find her owner. Thanks!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Does it say 'Aug' or just 'AU' ????

Using this site http://www.pigeon.org/bandlist.php I found this:


1.	Club Name	:	AMERICAN RACING PIGEON UNION
Club Code	:	CENTENNIAL
Club Secretary	:	
City	:	OKLAHOMA CITY
State	:	OK
Phone No.	:	405-848-5801
Email Address	:

American Racing Pigeon Union
PO Box 18465 -Oklahoma City, OK 73154-0465
Tel: 405-848-5801

....be advised, if they track the owner and the owner doesn't want the Pigeon back, they might just tell you to "release it and it'll fly back here".

This sounds good, but really what they are saying is: "I don't want the Pigeon back, and I don't care what happens to him/her". Because, if the Pigeon were to fly back to his loft, he would have done so already...so re-releasing will only put him/her right back in the predicament from which you saved him.

If you get this sort of reply, please let us know and we can make further suggestions.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

bmacpher said:


> I live near Port Huron Michigan and found a pigeon last Tuesday, June 21, 2011. The *orange* band on her leg reads... *AUG 2010 Centennial 56786*. I still have her in my garage and am feeding her seed and water.
> I would appreciate any information that might help me find her owner. Thanks!


Check with pattersonk2000 here on PT. He lives close to you.


----------



## bmacpher (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you... I called and left a message.



Jaye said:


> Does it say 'Aug' or just 'AU' ????
> 
> Using this site http://www.pigeon.org/bandlist.php I found this:
> 
> ...


----------



## bmacpher (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you... I sent this member a direct email.
I just want her to be safe.



rackerman said:


> Check with pattersonk2000 here on PT. He lives close to you.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you for caring.

Can you tell us...is there any sign of injury ? Blood, scabs, scrapes ? Holding her wing funny ? Limping ? Missing tail feathers ? Anything like this ?

Is he/she eating and drinking ? Alert ? Lethargic ?

Oftentimes a lost Homer will just become exhausted and emaciated, since they do not know how to forage for food. But just as often he/she may have been attacked by another animal, or injured by a vehicle or such, as well...in which case, there may be some more steps necessary to care properly for her/him.

Just trying to discern what situation you have there, while you await replies....


----------



## bmacpher (Jun 25, 2011)

I do not think she is injured. She flies up to my roof and back down but that is as far as she goes. She chowed-down when I gave her food so maybe she was just hungry.
I'm just worried since I live on a busy street and my neighbors let their cat roam. 
She is perched on my garage door frame right now. Should I give her anything other than seed and water?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

No, that's fine if she is eating it. Can you clarify something, please ?

You initially posted you were keeping her in the garage...but now wrote that she flies up to the roof and is perched on the garage door.

Is she inside and confined ? Or outside and free ?

You should keep her inside; she isn't a Feral and allowing her access to outside is not a good idea.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

bmacpher said:


> Thank you... I sent this member a direct email.
> I just want her to be safe.


Thank you for helping!! I hope you here from Kevin soon!!! He may be able to help you!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Lost*



rackerman said:


> Thank you for helping!! I hope you here from Kevin soon!!! He may be able to help you!



Russ, I sent A PM, I will care for this bird. Today will be tough for me to make the drive all the way there but if we can meet half way it might happen today. I am waitng for a reply to my PM. >Kevin


----------



## bmacpher (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you all for your help. I am hoping to meet up with Kevin today. 
Any suggestions on how to actually catch her? I have her in my garage because she chose to walk in. I have an old plastic cat carrier.
Thanks again.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*New home*

I meet with Bridgete, her huband and there lovly Daugter yesterday. It was an enjoyable little chat for being a very short one. I have what seems to be a very spunky redbar hen, the first person to come to mind that might be interested was Becky. I am not sure but I thought you raise redbar. I have her in isolation for now and latter today I will take a better look at what aprears to be dried blood from some puncture wounds. She seems to be in very good health, most likly from Bridgetes care in the last few days. I do plan on keeping her and I am only making an offer to Becky if she would like, if not I am going to need her advice on what to breed her with to get the redbar back. 

I think this pic will work now and if not I hoping an addmin will help. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=941&pictureid=18363


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

so the owner did not want the bird back?


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*?*



spirit wings said:


> so the owner did not want the bird back?


 That was a good question so I retraced the club this bird belongs too. the bird came from thumb area flyers and I have left a message with Dwain Read to call me, I have returned birds to him before so chances are he will call. I will update when we speak. >kevin


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Thanks Kevin, I knew you would help!!*


pattersonk2002 said:


> I meet with Bridgete, her huband and there lovly Daugter yesterday. It was an enjoyable little chat for being a very short one. I have what seems to be a very spunky redbar hen, the first person to come to mind that might be interested was Becky. I am not sure but I thought you raise redbar. I have her in isolation for now and latter today I will take a better look at what aprears to be dried blood from some puncture wounds. She seems to be in very good health, most likly from Bridgetes care in the last few days. I do plan on keeping her and I am only making an offer to Becky if she would like, if not I am going to need her advice on what to breed her with to get the redbar back.
> 
> I think this pic will work now and if not I hoping an addmin will help.
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=941&pictureid=18363


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*I own a new bird*



pattersonk2002 said:


> That was a good question so I retraced the club this bird belongs too. the bird came from thumb area flyers and I have left a message with Dwain Read to call me, I have returned birds to him before so chances are he will call. I will update when we speak. >kevin



OK, I just spoke with Dwain, it turns out that the owner of this bird will be 100 years old this year, last year he decided he could not care for his birds any longer and had an auction. According to Dwain there is no way to trace who won this bird so I may keep her or find a good home for her. 

He stated the bird is from good belgium import stock, I can't remember the name of the breeder but it sounded good. I am not sure if I would have a good match to breed this bird but it will still be hard for me to let her go, she is such a good looking bird. >Kevin


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*No problem*

Your welcome Russ and thank you for the lead. >Kevin

PS: Good luck with your new homers Russ


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Great news...I do hope the Pigeon recovers OK from the injuries.....


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Kevin, Can you post a pic of your new bird... I'd love to see it!!!!*


pattersonk2002 said:


> Your welcome Russ and thank you for the lead. >Kevin
> 
> PS: Good luck with your new homers Russ


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pattersonk2002 said:


> OK, I just spoke with Dwain, it turns out that the owner of this bird will be 100 years old this year, last year he decided he could not care for his birds any longer and had an auction. According to Dwain there is no way to trace who won this bird so I may keep her or find a good home for her.
> 
> He stated the bird is from good belgium import stock, I can't remember the name of the breeder but it sounded good. I am not sure if I would have a good match to breed this bird but it will still be hard for me to let her go, she is such a good looking bird. >Kevin


wow, if that guy is or was 100 he had allot of time to breed good birds.. she does look like a keeper!..


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Where did you see the bird.........*


spirit wings said:


> wow, if that guy is or was 100 he had allot of time to breed good birds.. she does look like a keeper!..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rackerman said:


> *Where did you see the bird.........*


In post # 12...
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=941&pictureid=18363


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Thanks spirt wings, don't know how I missed it... Sure is a beauty.*


spirit wings said:


> In post # 12...
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=941&pictureid=18363


----------

